# Confused! Does anyone else get this.



## Hannah12 (May 11, 2013)

Pretend you're watching a movie and in that movie it turns from day to night but really fast. That's what my life feels like. I cannot relate to time at all. When I think very deeply I feel like I'm living in the past or future. I also feel like my future is already planned and I can't do anything about it!


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

That's because ur emotionally detached from the world..emotional brain lives in the present moment and enjoys so when that's shut down ur dominated by the left rational brain which sux..


----------



## AlexSh (Oct 19, 2013)

Hannah12 said:


> Pretend you're watching a movie and in that movie it turns from day to night but really fast. That's what my life feels like. I cannot relate to time at all. When I think very deeply I feel like I'm living in the past or future. I also feel like my future is already planned and I can't do anything about it!


I feel that my perception of time has changed too. For me, it feels like I live the same day for all 8 months while I have DP. This long day has days and nights, but I don't notice how they change.


----------



## live1light (Oct 1, 2013)

that is my main symptom right now. It feels terrible, i feel like i'm living in a book and i'm just turning the pages everyday. I managed not to think about it, but i can sense the thought in the back of my head. Everything seems pointless, from waking up, going to school, get home, sleep and wake up and do it all again.

I feel like my life is in repeat mode and that i'm just wasting my time. Everything seems pointless at the moment but i know i will get better.

My therapist told me i'm just really depressed in which i do agree but nothing is making sense.

I totally understand you feelings man, we'll get better. Just have hope.

Every time the feeling comes, i remind myself of DAY AND NIGHT.


----------



## sunshinita (Aug 13, 2013)

I have that too,I even feel like it is irritating that there comes a day,after that night,then day again,night again..very frustrating.My days are very short,mostly because of my poor sleep shedule,I go to bed at 4-5 am and wake up at 12-1 pm.I try to go to bed earlier but I can't sleep.My days are the same even though I go out with friends,go to uni everything is meaningless.I feel like I have put a hold on my life.Last time I had dp it was the same and after I recovered I couldn't remember almost anything from that time just fragments of moments and now I can't even remember what was my normal life,it's so confusing and time makes no sense and space too


----------

